# GPU-Z and Integrated Graphic Adapters



## Johnnii360 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello everybody,

Congratulation to the nice GPU-Z. But... GPU-Z supports Graphic cards but no integrated graphic adapters like from S3 or nVidia. I tried to readout the informations about my mother's computer, but she have a IGP from S3 that the program not supports. So GPU-Z v0.1.6 crashes with the error message "unknown architecture".

I hope you implement a support for IGP's too.

Some info's about my mom's IGP: (redout with Everest; Mainboard: Asus A8V-VM SE)

Vendor: S3 Graphics Co., Ltd.
Name: VIA/S3 Chrome9 HC Integrated
GPU Codename: Chrome9
Bustype: Integrated
GPU Clock: 251 MHz
RAMDAC Clock: 350 MHz
Pixel Pipelines: 2
TMU / Pipeline: 1
Vertex Shaders: 1 (v2.0)
Pixel Shaders: 2 (v2.0)
DirectX: DirectX v9.0
Pixel Fill rate: 502 MPixel/s
Texel Fill rate: 502 MTexel/s
Graphic Interface: AGP v3.0
Transfer rate: 8x (8x max.)
Sideband: enabled

This IGP shares RAM from the Main-RAM.
Buswith: 128 Bit
Bandwith: 6400 MB/s

More infos about this IGP: http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/k8-series/k8m890/


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 16, 2008)

only ati, nvidia and intel are supported at this time. as development progresses i will add other companies too


----------



## Johnnii360 (Feb 17, 2008)

Cool, der Admin ist ein Deutscher. Alle Achtung! 

Okay, verstehe.


----------

